# file number



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

how do you get a file number,how do we start our pmv process do we go and pay the visa fee and then they send a file number or how does it work.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

When you apply for your PMV and pay the visa fee you will get a file number, yes. If that's what you're asking?


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

eleanor said:


> how do you get a file number,how do we start our pmv process do we go and pay the visa fee and then they send a file number or how does it work.


Go to the DIAC website to download and read the partner migration booklet. Print the forms you'll need to fill out and read through those and pay special attention to the document checklists because they'll give you an idea of what kind of proof to provide with your application. And then, as Lindaa said, when you submit your complete application they will give you a file number.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks,have done all that,but when you fill out form 47a 3 question asks for your file number,so how can you submit your 47sp form and your 47a sp forms together when you dont have a file number.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

eleanor said:


> thanks,have done all that,but when you fill out form 47a 3 question asks for your file number,so how can you submit your 47sp form and your 47a sp forms together when you dont have a file number.


If you are applying onshore I assume they are asking for the file number of your current visa


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

no,we are applying off shore ,so how do we get the file number so we can submit both forms together.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

eleanor said:


> thanks,have done all that,but when you fill out form 47a 3 question asks for your file number,so how can you submit your 47sp form and your 47a sp forms together when you dont have a file number.


It will be the file number from your application, which you will not get until you have lodged. I would either leave it blank or put TBA on it.

You mention that you want to send in both the 47SP and the 47a together and no mention is made of the 40SP. Just wanted to make sure you are filling out the correct form.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

yes ,there are three forms we have to fill out,him 40sp,me 47sp,and 47asp, but its very complicated so i think we will just have to get a migration agent,there goes about $3,500 i think,


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

You should leave it blank. When I applied for mine I was on a WHV which doesn't actually have a file number because it was processed online and I was instructed by the DIAC to leave that question blank.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes - that question is for people who are already onshore and already have a file number. As Whitney said - leave it blank.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

thank you both ,now another question,i will be coming on a pmv,my fiance has intent to marry form from a priest,and a letter,i am free to marry,i have a divorce,but not a decree,but am free to marry,will immi be ok with that or do i realy need to get a decree, please think before answering.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe you've asked this question, and gotten an answer, in another thread 

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/20606-devorce.html

Here is another thread on the subject: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/18486-marriage-divorce-certificates.html

The way I read Mark Northam's answer I think you will need a divorce decree.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks ,i must have missed mark's answer ,i will go back.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

The answer from Mark is in the other thread I linked to


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

yes i just read it,and i also read that some one only gave there divorce papers and that was enough.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

like a divorce and a divorce decree are 2 different things.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, I know. Unfortunately, I haven't been through the same process myself, but I do remember reading in here before that you need a divorce decree... maybe you could send a private message to Mark Northam


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

(My _guess_ is that in some cases they don't bother to ask for the divorce decree and just accept the papers you've already got, but that they are entitled to require the divorce decree and that it's therefore advised that you provide it if you want to be certain that there will be no delays in your application - but that is just my guess though)


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

hmmmm ,im going to ring immi and ask,the main criteria for a pmv is that you are free to marry,and a divorce will do that, why make you go all the way back to the philippines say just to get a decree.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

there must be lots of people on here that have just got there divorce papers and thats all and have come to australia on a pmv, but no one is answering
..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm sure people would be answering if they had been through that and seen your post, eleanor. We applied for a PMV, but I have never been married and my fiance has his divorce decree. If you think things are different in the Philippines (and they could be!) you might try posting in the PMV Philipines thread. You'll probably have more people there who have been through something similar who will see your post. I'll track down that thread for you.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is that thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/8261-pmv-spouse-visa-philippines-394.html


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

thank you collegegirl,but yes it does say in the check list that i need a divorce decree,so here we go again ,thanks.


----------

